# What do you love about your car?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

It could be anything from the colour to some feature(s) that it has. I'll start, I have a few which I love about mine:


Gas strut mechanism that holds the bonnet open
RCD510 media system
Cubby holes dotted all round the car interior
Chilled glove box


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

4 litre V8 engine


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I could give you a long list of what I don't like. Audi A4 MY 2011

But I do like: 

1. Automatic parking brake (believe it or not)
2. Low washer warning light
3. Gas struts on bonnnet (too)

Go on then. I don't like 

1. Unheated leather
2. Cheap looking plastic 'aluminium trim'
3. Inverse tardis like cabin - much smaller than you might think
4. Offset pedals.
5. Non chilled glovebox
6. No traffic information on Sat nav
7. Toolkit under spare wheel!
8. Underpowered engine


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

1. Its has a cup holder that glides out of the dash.
2. It regularly reminds me that german engineering is in no way, shape or form any better than the crap most of the rest of the world produces.
3. 4 wheel drive
4. Despite its small size, you can still fit a v8 engine in the boot.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nothing


Actually, the seats are nice


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

I will give this a go 2103 Mercedes C220 CDI

Things I like

1. Very good on fuel and surprisingly quick
2. Having an automatic for a 100 mile daily drive
3. Integrated Sat nav
4. the HOLD function on the brake so you can press and have you feet off at traffic lights
5. Great at doing long trips
6. Electric seats
7. Tyres last a long time, 35k off the rears and front still have 4mm
8. Its a company car, and the tax is low.

Things I like not so much
1. Very small in the back
2. Rear seats are too reclined
3. Non heated leather
4. Is isnt the sport and the 205 section tyres are too small for almost 180bhp
5. The number plate rattles when you shut the boot
6. It has needed discs and pads all round after only 35,000 miles
7. You need to use sport mode on the gearbox if you want to drive 'spiritedly'.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That its not a VW


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

cheap Tax , cheap insurance , 50 + mpg


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

massive boot, golf clubs and fishing gear go in without any dramas
plenty of gadgets
not flash or in ya face
suits me

happy motoring days really:thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

adequate performance
smallish size for busy roads
low insurance
52+ mpg
xenons
folding/sliding rear seat


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My BMW 
I own it 
I love the NA straight 6 
The roof comes off 
Few M sport upgrades make the front end sound great and the back end even better 

The F430 
Everything


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

1. The *sound* of my 4.2 V8 - It gets me every time :argie:
2. The power  nuff said!
3. The electric hood - sure accentuates point 1!!! :argie::argie:
4. Its beautifully understated.

The best car I have ever had by a country mile!

:argie: :argie: :argie: my S4 "Sully" :thumb:

Ben


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The torque and turbo that gives it some real mid range punch. Not supercar baiting of course or even sports car baiting but it can surprise the hell out of people who think its just some manky old skoda


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

What would be useful is if you could state what your car is - if its not obvious from your Avatars etc :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

SBM said:


> What would be useful is if you could state what your car is - if its not obvious from your Avatars etc :thumb:


did think this tbh! or a pic maybe?:thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

An Always Under Diagnostic Inspection A3 Q.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

1. Perfect driving position 
2. Handling
3. RWD
4. The sound of my non-res Milltek

(my GT86!)


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Captain Duff said:


> 1. Perfect driving position
> 2. Handling
> 3. RWD
> 4. The sound of my non-res Milltek
> ...


my next door neighbour has a black one and he loves it! Such a lovely looking car, it has to be said :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Some pics of mine:






:argie::thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The 3.2L V6 engine , Deep Blue Pearl paint  and condition! 

Alan W


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

SBM said:


> 1. The *sound* of my 4.2 V8 - It gets me every time :argie:
> 2. The power  nuff said!
> 3. The electric hood - sure accentuates point 1!!! :argie::argie:
> 4. Its beautifully understated.
> ...


this just saves me writing this as well. lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Gas strut mechanism that holds the bonnet open


You'd love a Peugeot 406 then.

Reasons I love my car. 
The red leather interior, that it seems to go round corners faster than what everyone else up my ar%e is driving. 50+mpg, the fact it cost some poor bugger nearly 30k and me just over 4k


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Audi A1

Xenons 
Sunroof 
MMI 
Audi Sound


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

PugIain said:


> You'd love a Peugeot 406 then.


Don't like French cars so nope.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

3.2 Litre Straight six --


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

The fact that I'm no longer embarrassed when I put my keys in the bowl


...wait...


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I love it that i can tell my car what time I want to leave in the morning (or at any time really) and it will have warmed itself up and all the snow/ice will have melted and i can just drive off in a nice toasty warm car, or if it is a hot day it will have cooled itself to a nice temperature.

If i have forgotten to program the car when i was in it, i can simply use an app on my mobile phone to turn the heating/AC on.

This feature is on my Nissan Leaf.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

grapefruit said:


> The fact that I'm no longer embarrassed when I put my keys in the bowl
> 
> ...wait...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

PaulaJayne said:


> 3.2 Litre Straight six --


and a v8 earlier in the thread. some sweeeet engines in your household :thumb:

Ben


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

2014 Fiesta ST

Punchy engine with outstanding handling, good equipment levels, reasonable fuel economy and bargain insurance.

2014 Mini Cooper 1.5

Economical, fantastic quality interior, small and not being mine can park it up and not worry about it, oh and media XL /connected is very clever and simple to use. 


One thing I appreciate on both after owning the clio III is a small thing but having a cup holder you can actually use, renault put them below the dashboard which is ok if you've got a can but useless if you have a large McDonald's drink, could tip it a bit but good chance your gonna spill coke all over the floor


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I love that my car starts in the morning


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> I love that my car starts in the morning


That's a good one, so not an Alfa :lol:


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

2005 Skoda Fabia vrs

1. The torque
2. The Economy
3. Cheap to insure


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Christian6984 said:


> That's a good one, so not an Alfa :lol:


Or a Reliant :thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Skoda Superb Mk2 - The headlights , simply amazing xenons with afs 
Skoda Fabia VRS TSI - The linear power delivery from the twin charged engine
Nissan 370z - The way it turns in and holds its line


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Or a Reliant :thumb:


I've been told at 3 years old I got down to the ground trying to figure out where the 4th wheel was :lol: bit too young to remember anything about them, presume they had a bit of a reputation? Didn't see many in the 90's guess everyone had realised they were awful by then?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

It was free


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Everything but we are still on honeymoon


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

2003 Civic Type S:

Funky blackout gauges that light up when you insert the key.

Very spacious for its size.

5 doors to annoy all the haters 

8 cup holders in a 5 seater car, silly, but useful in a pub based statistics battle. 

Dash mounted gear stick, allows for a cavernous cubby hole between the front seats and swift changing of gears.

Has a K series engine, so all the parts/potential for a fully tuned K series to be transplanted, 300Whp N/A anyone? 

Looks like any other 5 door Civic of the era, so underestimated by foolish tailgaters.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's very fast


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

1. The Looks

2. The interior - a nice place to be

3. The spoiler that rises to two positions depending on speed.

4. The double bubble roof and rear window

5. The boot space - it's like a Tardis.

6. The handling

I could go on but now wanting some more power due to my mid life crisis ....


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

The fact that it gets me to Exeter and back to see my lads at Uni


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

1) The paint quality - Probably the shiniest paint I've ever come across on a factory painted car.

2) The power - 299hp and instant torque is great!

3) Reliability - nothing gone wrong (had an issue with sticking brakes but we established that was my fault for washing and leaving for 3 weeks over the winer)

4) Road tax - £135!! For a 3.5l Petrol V6!

5) MPG - regularly doing 35mpg on the motorway which is great for a 2 tonne petrol/hybrid SUV. 

6) The seats - supremely comfortable - no back pain or tiredness when driving for even 8 hours flat 

7) LED Headlights - Absolutely awesome - love the brightness and the large angle that they swivel during turns

8) Mark Levinson audio system - Just sounds really crisp and sharp. Every single note can be heard which I find really good. No distortion at high volumes either.

9) Moving seats, steering wheel and soft close windows - Love how the seats and steering wheel move back to allow easy access in and out of the car. Like the soft close windows too which slow down towards the top so they shut silently.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

It's one of a dwindling number of cars that has character 
It provides very good feedback so you always know what it's doing
It stands out among the rest, but slips under the radar to a lot
The sound of the supercharger never fails to put a smile on my face
Pops and bangs all the time
It's not _too_ bad on fuel


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

2014 Range Rover Sport.

It's built in Britain.

The colour.

The excellent ride quality and how comfortable it is.

Good fuel economy for its size.

It's not German.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

+
chilled glove box
nice steering wheel (feel of it)
sport mode :thumb:
gas strut opener on bonnet
electronic break
keyless (biggest plus)
heated wing mirrors

-
the boot lip is a magnet for dirt and grime (always the first to get dirty!)
non-heated seats
window's steam like a f*****
car takes a month to heat up and de-mist!
engine needs to be bigger & quicker


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

My cars nothing to write home about but what I like most is that it has character. Its fun to drive and always puts a smile on my face even with all its little flaws and regular hiccups. 

Sutty.


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

heated steering wheel
Air compressor 
Keyless entry
Air Suspension
Sport mode
oh and the 540 horses :car:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Seat Leon.

Cheap to buy and run, comfortable seat, and I can park it anywhere without any worry..



Ian D said:


> 4. Is isnt the sport and the 205 section tyres are too small for almost 180bhp


What, that was considered wide some years back on a 400bhp Cosworth. Does make me wonder how fast folk go around corners these days..


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> 1. The Looks
> 
> 2. The interior - a nice place to be
> 
> ...


No4 is what I love about RCZ's :thumb: beautiful


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Bought the Merc a year ago, the colour was the first draw, most Mercs are boring silver black or 50 shades of grey! It has grey leather, panoramic sunroof and burr walnut, oh and its low mileage and the AMG sport version, Its the spec I would have ordered if I had £38k, as it was with 24k on the clock I paid £15700








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

m500dpp said:


> Bought the Merc a year ago, the colour was the first draw, most Mercs are boring silver black or 50 shades of grey! It has grey leather, panoramic sunroof and burr walnut, oh and its low mileage and the AMG sport version, Its the spec I would have ordered if I had £38k, as it was with 24k on the clock I paid £15700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice blue fella, don't see many Mercs in that colour.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Jaguar STR 

Love the comfortable driving position and ride. 

Love the sound of the V8 every time I turn the key! 

Love the power but hate the gear box!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

2004 Volvo S40

Likes
The heated leather seats
The clean Scandinavian interior and aluminium centre console
High performance stereo
Still holds its modern looks despite being nearly 11 years old
Cracking MPG
Uses lots of Ford bits so looking after it is cheap
Non dpf DW10 diesel!!!!

Dislikes
Small boot
Poor rearward and 3/4 vision
Tiny door mirrors
Crap headlights even though they are xenons
Handbrake lever in a silly place and not leather yet the seats, steering wheel and gearknob are!
The lack of gas struts in the bonnet (I feel poor  )
The bloody seatbelt bong!!!!!! Oh my god, this is the most annoying thing in the world; I've had other cars with this but the Volvo one isn't half annoying! Others only bong when you pull away with no seatbelt on, this bongs the moment you turn the key to position 2 if either front seat has any weight on it and no seatbelt on and keeps on bonging!!!!! It also bongs if someone in the back was wearing s seatbelt takes it off.

2005 Aston Martin DB9 

Likes
6.0 V12!!!
The noise of the aforementioned 6.0 V12!!!
The shape of it
It's an Aston!
The powwwwwwer 
The elegance and sense of occasion every time I get in
The completeness of the design intention (I say this as they envisaged the perfect GT car but certainly my car isn't the most erm robust machine haha)
The details- the glass start and gear buttons, the machined clocks, the speaker grills, the headlight switch, power fold mirrors etc
The agreeable mpg! 17 is the average, about what our old X5 achieved
The gas struts on the bonnet lol

Dislikes
Rubbish sat nav
Lack of storage
Asthmatic air con
Stupid parking sensors
No auto lights :O
Cheap arsed Ford key and Volvo fob
Backwards Rev counter (It annoys me that it mirrors the speedo for some reason, like my Dads Alfa 159's clocks annoy me cos they start at the 6 o'clock position not the 8 o'clock it normally is)
Questionable build quality on my car but it's getting better


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> That's a really nice blue fella, don't see many Mercs in that colour.


Indigo light blue, in a year I;ve only seen 2 other saloons and one estate in the colour.

Downside is I am widely recognised wherever I go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

2012 Seat Exeo

Things i like:-
The silver paint
The suspension
The LED DRLs and Active Xenons
The fact that it cost me a lot less than a 2012 A4.

Oh and the gas strut that holds the bonnet up.

Things I don't like:-
The fuel economy for a 2 litre diesel.
The lack of room for rear seat passengers

Cooks


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Love:
My lumpy idle
2nd gear upwards overrun
After 6 years she's pretty much at the point I want her to be

Dont love

15 year old Forditis


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

SBM said:


> and a v8 earlier in the thread. some sweeeet engines in your household :thumb:
> 
> Ben


Have a couple of Jags - XJ40 (XJ6) -1992 and a 1998 XK8.

Just over 3K paid out for nice cars.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Christian6984 said:


> I've been told at 3 years old I got down to the ground trying to figure out where the 4th wheel was :lol: bit too young to remember anything about them, presume they had a bit of a reputation? Didn't see many in the 90's guess everyone had realised they were awful by then?


When i brought mine home my son who was 3 at the time did the same thing :lol: Loves it now :thumb:
They are great fun to drive just not at all reliable, well mine isnt anyway :lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

What i love about my car: 
- Its a Ford
- AWD
- pleasant engine
- Drives me comfortable from A-B
- the Front window defrosting
- The electric heated mirrors
- MPG of 43.5 over the last 4K

What I don't like: 
- my wife nicks it when she can
- It's a big bugger to polish (arms to short) 
- It get so quickly dirty
- Miss my TDCI Mondeo ST


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

evo 8 fq300 0-60/4.9sec

cossie powered (280/300bhp) dax rush hit car 0-60/2.9sec

zx6r :car:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The noise of the abf engine 

How clean it is for a 20 year old car 

Bbs split rims


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Power. Don't get wrong it's not the quickest car but it's not the slowest. 126mph, 125bhp, 0-60 8sec and nobody expects it to have the power it does will out run most things in class, cheapest to on petrol, tax, insurance and best fuel economy in class. Good looking car, seats are comfy good good when it's a hot hatch with sports suspension. Sounds nice.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

£20 tax and 60 mpg


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Nissan X-Trail ( T30 ) 2.2 dCi 4X4

The things I like are 

The torque in 3rd gear, it would pull like a train up big hills

The switchable 4X4 system ( 2WD - Auto - Lock )

The comfort, probably the most comfortable car I have driven

-----------------------------------------------------------

The one thing I don't like

After having a new Turbo fitted, my torque in 3rd gear has gone


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> When i brought mine home my son who was 3 at the time did the same thing :lol: Loves it now :thumb:
> They are great fun to drive just not at all reliable, well mine isnt anyway :lol:


suppose its at least a bit funky and different, the real embarrassing moment for me was being dropped off for school in a dull yellow Talbot Samba :wall: wasn't even that old and looked like it was just primer. When it got resprayed in blue was a relief, made you feel a touch more conspicuous but was glad to see the back of it and him getting a van. Looking at it now they couldnt even get the wipers on the right way round is that a money saving thing?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

2.5ltr 5 pot turbo


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Having a car that no one else in this country has - the sound of a lazy v8 burbling away cruising along.


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

1- roof down

2 - 3.0 straight 6

3- heated seats for the colder day

4 - great fun to drive. :car:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

The 500nm of torque and the six cylinder diesal engine


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Christian6984 said:


> suppose its at least a bit funky and different, the real embarrassing moment for me was being dropped off for school in a dull yellow Talbot Samba :wall: wasn't even that old and looked like it was just primer. When it got resprayed in blue was a relief, made you feel a touch more conspicuous but was glad to see the back of it and him getting a van. Looking at it now they couldnt even get the wipers on the right way round is that a money saving thing?


Thats smart, love old Talbots, dad had a Solara for a bit, beige could not get any better :lol:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Its a HILUX :argie:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

2004 Honda CRV

+The huge boot space
+The engine pulls nicely for such a large car
+Reliability
+Cheap to insure
+Aftermarket DAB radio & Bluetooth
+Decent stock speakers
+Headlight washers (come in useful when they get muddy)
+Practical interior
+Goes almost anywhere (it's no serious off-roader, though)
+Nobody parks next to you in car parks

-Expensive to tax
-Need steps to clean the roof
-The Check Engine Light keeps coming on for no reason
-Drinks fuel (27mpg currently)
-It takes a beating daily so the paint condition is awful


1989 Toyota Supra Turbo

+Boost!
+Pop up headlights
+The noise it makes
+The driving position
+The looks
+Has heaps of kit for 1989 (climate control, electric everything, cruise control etc.)

-Needs a new power steering pump
-The interior is tatty
-The heater sometimes doesn't work


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulaJayne said:


> 4 litre V8 engine


Who does not like a v8 top banana Paula


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What do I love about my 2011 Outback diesel...?

Flexibility - it ticks so many boxes for me, happy to cruise on a motorway, is enjoyable to drive on a back road, looks and drives like a car yet it can happily haul itself around in mud and through over a foot of snow as well. Space for dogs, or the massive pile of logs I threw in the back today  ... and while not going to beat a VAG TDi on economy, I find tank to tank mpg of 50mpg to be pretty good for an AWD car of its size


----------



## Uncle_Ben (Feb 3, 2015)

2009 Civic GT 

Panoramic roof
Dual digital climate
Superb stereo
VTEC engine
Cornering ability
That's it's only got 3 doors

The brakes are poo though!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The noise
The speed
The way it's basic and a proper drivers car
How heavy the controls are
The noise
It's cheap to insure
It's a good looking car
The colour


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> The noise
> The speed
> The way it's basic and a proper drivers car
> How heavy the controls are
> ...


It's a bmw I wouldn't expect anything less :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

300bhp with 620nm torque but still does 37 mpg around town


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Mostly everything I love about my car, oh and that I'm the first owner of it since I bought it brand new factory order.

Also it's a Wolfsburg built Golf!


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

07 1.6 TDCi Focus

Erm..........

Its economical........despite my best efforts the lowest i've had it was 53.5mpg over a tank

Stock speakers aren't bad

Certainly doesn't feel like a 1.6 Derv, it goes when you hoof it

A/C is quite good apparently (i never use it - o/h does)

Good size boot

its lazy to drive

Parts are cheap and its easy to work on

Dislikes

It bores the pants off me, it munches the miles with ease, its just well...boring

The missus steals it - despite her having the petrol version mine always gets stolen (she prefers the fact mine is quicker off the mark and uses less fuel)

It feels like its held up by 4 large trifles when you push it and try and enjoy a spirited drive

Did I mention its boring?

Don't get me wrong I like my Ford's (I've had 3) but I'd just prefer something a bit less rep-like and a more engaged drive


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

2007 Golf R32

1. The engine 3.2 V6 powerful enough and sounds lovely
2. 4 wheel drive great traction all year round 
3. Heated leather Recaro's


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Lovely car Nick. :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldn't say there is anything i love about my pug 406 estate

But: 

Not washed it for 4 months
not hoovered it out for a year (its starting to smell now lol)

and apart from a tiny leak in the intercooler which is affecting boost a bit the engine has been spot on. Returns decent mpg and is van like, when the rear seats down.

I guess what i love about mine is the abuse it takes without skipping a beat


----------

